# Communication problems



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I came here with another problem! Guys in my company we are selling an app called YSoft SafeQ (its a printing management app) we installed it on a client side on (Windows Server 2012 R2) but the problem that we are getting is as below:

SQL Server Log:

03/16/2017 09:26:47,Logon,Unknown,Login failed. The login is from an untrusted domain and cannot be used with Windows authentication. [CLIENT: 10.0.101.202]

03/16/2017 09:26:47,Logon,Unknown,Error: 18452<c/> Severity: 14<c/> State: 1.

03/16/2017 09:26:47,Logon,Unknown,SSPI handshake failed with error code 0x8009030c<c/> state 14 while establishing a connection with integrated security; the connection has been closed. Reason: AcceptSecurityContext failed. The Windows error code indicates the cause of failure. The logon attempt failed [CLIENT: 10.0.101.202]

03/16/2017 09:26:47,Logon,Unknown,Error: 17806<c/> Severity: 20<c/> State: 14.

Please if anyone could help will be glad we are working on this by weeks and unable to find a source of problem.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Seems to me that you're using Integrated Windows Authentication on the SQL server. Then it seems that the Client side user has no rights/login to the database. I don't know how you're database is configured but I believe you'll need to create a login on both the server and in SQL for the credentials used by the client.

I could be way off here. But it certainly would be a place to start. Good luck.


----------

